# South Fulton Bow Only Properties



## Golightly (Oct 14, 2010)

I will have a couple of properties ready for this season in south fulton at the end of next week.  One is 110 acres max 4 hunters, one 22 acre track max 2 hunters, and 44 acre track max 3 people.  PM if interested.  Properties start at $1000.  Please, no negative comments about Fulton lease costs unless you are offering Fulton County property for lease for less above 92.  Bow Only.  Trophy Managed.  120" minimum.


----------



## Golightly (Oct 15, 2010)

110 and 44 acre tracks are leased.  I believe the 22 acre track will be gone tomorrow. Thanks for everyone's interest.


----------



## Seabolt13 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Very interested*

Please call me ASAP, very interested. phone # (706)974-7428.  Tony Seabolt


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 17, 2010)

They gone?????


----------



## Golightly (Oct 17, 2010)

Leased. Thx


----------



## eddie123 (Jan 6, 2011)

if these properties come available for 2011-2012 season please let me know.


----------



## wdb (Jan 6, 2011)

*South Fulton*

Same here, let me know.


----------



## solocamslayer (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm interested as well if anything is available, thx.


----------



## English Cocker (Dec 5, 2011)

I’m looking for land to lease in South Fulton County or to join an existing club as a secondary member.  I am only interested having access to some small mostly open acreage to work and train my bird dog and for my 7 yr old son to shoot his BB gun.

I’m not interested in deer or turkey hunting at this time and would be willing to pay to join a hunting club and abide by some restrictions on access during deer and turkey season, so I would not interfere with other members hunting .  

If you and your club members  would consider such an arrangement, please reply.

Thanks - English Cocker


----------

